# Favia sweeping tentacles



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thoughts this was cool! I've never seen my coral launch an attack that a remember .

No neighbours to harm so he's good to sweep all he wants










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

You have one hungry Favia that's for sure


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I love favias and always make sure they have plenty of room, mine extend over and inch at night. Thanks for sharing


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey! this is one that I got from you . It's slowly spreading on a cool shaped rock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

